# Burping



## Beenie (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi everyone:I have Gerd and IBS and because of this I have a little anxiety. I have develop something and wish to share it to see if anyone has the same experience. I know that with Gerd one burps alot and at times I do. But, there are times that cannot burp. I want to but cannot. I am not sick but it is uncomfortable. It is making me neuvous. I have had a Endoscopy and nothing was found but Gerd. Do you think this Gerd or Anxiety? Thanks for listening. Beenie


----------

